# Pastors life long study



## Brother John (Jun 4, 2011)

Along with the pastors everyday duties if he was to select a specific area or niche of study to pursue for the rest of his life hoping to one day in his later years be an "expert" in this area, what niche or specific area of study do you think would best help the church?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 4, 2011)

Somewhere back in the 1960s, there was an article in Christianity Today along these lines.

The author was promoting the idea of 1. Life-long study of a major theologian or subject; 2. Short-term intensive studies; and 3. being involved in some weekly study but more as a listener.

John Piper puts forward the idea of adopting a major theologian or pastor for life-long study. He himself chose Jonathan Edwards. Mark Dever has made a major study of Richard Sibbes and probably keeps up his interest there.

But the brunt of your question has to do with what would best help the church? The one subject answer that probably springs to most minds right now is justification by faith. 
[Can I get an Amen? ]


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 4, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jun 4, 2011)

I would venture to suggest that the marks of the true church are a subject worthy of lifelong study, especially in our current age.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 4, 2011)

Once, when John Owen thought he was sick unto death, he occupied his mind with heavenly things and wrote _Meditations on the Glory of Christ_ (with more glory and theology in a single page than most publishing today). I'd say that if there was any one doctrine that occupied his mind and study through his life, it was the doctrine of Christ (evidenced by his commentary on Hebrews). I'm guessing, but what comes to one's mind as most precious when they think they're about to die is likely what they've studied most earnestly their entire life. I generally differ to Owen on most things, and here I'd say that if a pastor were wondering what a Puritan might say on this question, he might hear "Study the Doctrine of Christ, and all of Him" from Dr. John Owen. That's just my mildly educated guess though, but it sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 4, 2011)

Blev3rd said:


> Along with the pastors everyday duties if he was to select a specific area or niche of study to pursue for the rest of his life hoping to one day in his later years be an "expert" in this area, what niche or specific area of study do you think would best help the church?


 
Homiletics hands down


----------



## deleteduser99 (Jun 6, 2011)

After reading John Owen on The Forgiveness of Sin (aka Exposition of Psalm 130), among other things, my eyes were opened to how few actually do believe in justification by faith. This, from the introduction of his exposition:



> THE circumstances in which this Exposition of Psalm cxxx. originated are peculiarly interesting. Dr Owen himself, in a statement made to Mr Richard Davis, who ultimately became pastor of a church in Rowel, Northamptonshire, explains the occasion which led him to a very careful examination of the fourth verse in the psalm. Mr Davis, being under religious impressions, had sought a conference with Owen. In the course of the conversation, Dr Owen put the question, "Young man, pray in what manner do you think to go to God?" "Through the Mediator, sir," answered Mr Davis." *That is easily said*," replied the Doctor, "*but I assure you it is another thing to go to God through the Mediator than many who make use of the expression are aware of*. I myself preached Christ," he continued, "some years, when I had but very little, if any, experimental acquaintance with access to God through Christ; until the Lord was pleased to visit me with sore affliction, whereby I was brought to the mouth of the grave, and under which my soul was oppressed with horror and darkness; but God graciously relieved my spirit by a powerful application of Psalm cxxx. 4, 'But there is forgiveness with thee, that thou mayest be feared;' from whence I received special instruction, peace, and comfort, in drawing near to God through the Mediator, and preached thereupon immediately after my recovery."



Point being, there is a difference between believing about forgiveness, and actually believing you are forgiven. This is where propogation of the doctrine of justification by faith, I agree, is essential. Many today "believe" in justification by faith but practically speaking are Pelagian in their thinking and practice. How many come to Christ without a thought of their sins, or knowing their complete need of Him? The natural man, thouh he professes to believe it, still holds a reservoir in his heart for self-righteousness. As Spurgeon put it, he would appreciate it if God would close the door a little so he could open it a little.

This thread's given me something to think about concerning the long-term. Thank you for bringing this up.


----------

